

Socialmedian Purchased by Xing - rms
http://blog.socialmedian.com/2008/12/socialmedian_inc_purchased_by.html

======
tm
Amazing. Congrats Jason. After getting fed up of the incumbants, I started
using two news site searlier this year (SM and NewsCred). Both have made
remarkable achievements in short time periods. Now one is acquired already.
What recession?

------
webwright
Congrats! No surprise-- Jason is an amazing dealmaker and buzz-generator.
Great (and quick) exit for a lean startup. Love it!

------
michael_dorfman
Congratulations, Jason!

~~~
socialmedian
Thanks!

